# Yet Another 61 Key MIDI Controller Thread



## Quasar (Jun 9, 2017)

I already have a Yamaha CP33 Stage Piano (which is great) for 88 key graded hammer piano action. What I'm looking for is to compliment this with a 61 key "semi-weighted" controller for both lighter touch playing purposes and for the array of assignable MIDI controller functions that the stage piano does not have (except for PB and MW).

I'm currently using an old Yamaha MO6 (a Motif little brother) as my 2nd, lighter weight keyboard. But the plastic "synth" key action isn't very good, and as it's a modest workstation instead of a controller, it doesn't have much in the way of assignable CC triggers. And since I NEVER use the internal sounds, it's kind of a waste.

1) Key action is absolutely primary. Something much better than the shallow, plastic-like synth action found on the budget boards, but not as heavy as a piano (which I already have, and which doesn't appear to exist for 61 key controllers anyway). A good, solid semi-weighted keybed with excellent velocity sensitivity, consistent resistance/response, and aftertouch.

2) I do not care about NKS, Automap, VIP or any other software "DAW controller solution" stuff. I just want a board that is class compliant, customizable, and that can be flexibly and manually mapped to taste.

I can't practically try before I buy, as I live too far away from any B&M music shops that carry these sorts of things, so I have to go on reviews. Currently leaning towards:

a) Either the AKAI MPK261 or the older MPK61. The older model is said to have a "stiffer" keybed, and I'm guessing I would like this better, but I don't know. Plus, the MPK61 can be found used for between $200-$300, whereas the newer MPK261 will be approaching $500. (Not at all interested in the Advance models.)

b) Novation Impulse 61, This is about $100 cheaper than the AKAI, has a full 9 faders instead of 8, Also the faders are on on the left side, which makes a lot more sense for controlling them with the LH when playing a one-handed run with the RH. It only has 8 drum pads instead of 16. None of these are deal breakers either way if the keybed is substantially better on one or the other.

c) Nektar Panorama P6. This potentially fills the bill too, but more pricey and I get the sense that we're paying a premium for their highly touted DAW integration (and they supposedly support Reaper, which most don't). Can this just be mapped manually without using their integration software? Is the key action $100 "better" than the AKAI?

Several other boards, from NI, Alesis and Roland are not wowing me for various reasons involving a dislike of joystick MWs, no traditional faders etc. And there are of course others I am unaware of or haven't vetted well enough yet. The M-Audio Code 61, spec-wise, looks great (it even has an X/Y pad!). But reviews regarding build, quality control and keys are not encouraging.

In sum, whichever 61 keyboard has _superior _action, aftertouch, and offers essential customizable MIDI control functions for Reaper in a good quality build is the one I want. I'll save more money and wait if I have to.

Thoughts?


----------



## Quasar (Jun 11, 2017)

Poor me. No cares enough to respond. But that's ok. I'm still laughing on the outside... LOL.

After websearching, I conclude that they're pretty much all flawed in one way or another. Ideally, an old (apparently discontinued) Novation SL MKII keybed with dedicated, separate PB and MW, with metal instead of plastic housing, smooth X/Y pad, LED indicators for the rotaries etc...this does not seem to exist.

I purchased what _appears_ to be an excellent deal on a "lightly used smoke free studio" Novation Impulse 61 on eBay, which I plan to try in MIDI mode without the Automap software in Reaper. If I don't like the keybed or can't map an adequate template, it should be easily resellable for about what I paid.

And one can always go the separate, dedicated MIDI controller route without keys, (and TouchOSC is awesome too) though I prefer the idea of having secondary (non-piano) keys and controller features in one unit.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 11, 2017)

Never tried the Panorama controllers, but I have a Nektar LX61 which I like in spite of the action. It has resistance, but no weight whatsoever. Lots of these keyboards claim to be "semi-weighted" but to me that should mean that you could lift your fingers faster than the rebound of the key. We like the Novation Impulse boards as well in our lab. I think they have a good synth action feel. The Arturia keylab controllers are probably my favorite in terms of feel, but they are a bit (or at least were a bit) of a deal to get set up in core MIDI.


----------



## T.j. (Jun 11, 2017)

Not sure many people have experience with all the models, so hard to compare

I've had a Impulse 61 for a while now, it's ok..
Keys are very flimsy but it's better than the opposite (i had a keystation 88 for like 1 day.. keys were pushing back against my fingers so hard it was painful and my wrist started cramping). 

Response is ok, as are the faders. 
No need to use the Automap, I got rid of it

Just remember to actually 'hard'-store your cc assignments, or you'll lose them once you unplug the unit


----------



## Quasar (Jun 11, 2017)

T.j. said:


> Not sure many people have experience with all the models, so hard to compare
> 
> I've had a Impulse 61 for a while now, it's ok..
> Keys are very flimsy but it's better than the opposite (i had a keystation 88 for like 1 day.. keys were pushing back against my fingers so hard it was painful and my wrist started cramping).
> ...


I saw enough of Automap 4 (including those annoying pop-ups on your monitor screen) to not even want to try it, and am getting the sense that even Novation is deemphasizing it now as a failed experiment, at least for most DAWs.

By hard store you mean saving the template modifications in one of the 20 available templates for the Impulse? This is what I assume, and further assume if I do this the layouts should always be available for later recall. But I don't have the unit yet... Thanks for the responses.


----------



## T.j. (Jun 11, 2017)

Correct,
The unit will remember what you've assigned as long as you don't disconnect the cable (or turn off your computer and all usb power with it)

I had to mail support to find out how to keep my presets stored, it's very simple:
https://support.novationmusic.com/h...ments-to-the-hardware-controls-on-my-Impulse-

Good luck!


----------



## ranaprathap (Jun 11, 2017)

I use the Novation SL MKii and I liked the keys. 

I had no issues with Automap, I got it to work. But they also offer Template creator software so that you can create your own mappings.


----------

